# Programming dish remote for VIP722K receiver



## Rapid Roy (Dec 9, 2018)

i just bought a new 20.1 IR off eBay for my receiver and am having trouble programming to my tv. All instructions I have seen says to hold down the tv mode button until the other three mode lights light up to put remote in learning mode. I can hold down the tv mode button but the other three lights will not come on. The tv mode light will come on solid but not the other three. Now this remote has 20.1 IR - 180546 on the back just like the old remote but it only takes two triple A batteries whereas the old remote takes four batteries. Is this a newer model remote that has a different way to program it to the tv. HELP PLEASE, Rapid Roy


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

may be

I would ask a help from the seller, perhaps he has newest manual for the 3xAAA model


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rapid Roy said:


> i just bought a new 20.1 IR off eBay for my receiver and am having trouble programming to my tv. All instructions I have seen says to hold down the tv mode button until the other three mode lights light up to put remote in learning mode. I can hold down the tv mode button but the other three lights will not come on. The tv mode light will come on solid but not the other three. Now this remote has 20.1 IR - 180546 on the back just like the old remote but it only takes two triple A batteries whereas the old remote takes four batteries. Is this a newer model remote that has a different way to program it to the tv. HELP PLEASE, Rapid Roy


When my neighbor got a new TV she had to reprogram her remote. I tried to help her but since I am a DirecTV person and I could not. I had her call Dish and then let me talk to them. They were very good and promptly stepped me thru setting the remote for her.


----------



## Rapid Roy (Dec 9, 2018)

P Smith said:


> may be
> 
> I would ask a help from the seller, perhaps he has newest manual for the 3xAAA model


Thanks but I asked the seller and they didn't even know what kind of batteries it takes.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

well, then I would take jimmy's advise ...


----------



## Rapid Roy (Dec 9, 2018)

P Smith said:


> well, then I would take jimmy's advise ...


I was just hoping not to have to spend an hour on hold with dish waiting for a representative.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

perhaps someone post the procedure at YouTube ?


----------



## Rapid Roy (Dec 9, 2018)

Already checked. Fixing to call dish and be put on hold for an hour.


P Smith said:


> perhaps someone post the procedure at YouTube ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

sad customer service


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

try a chat.


----------

